# Open fontanel



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Just found out that pickles still has an open fontanel. No signs of hydrocephalus
She has also not lost her puppy teeth. She is 18 weeks old. The vet says it may not close but that she should be fine but we will need to watch her. Any experience with this na d them closing after 18 weeks???


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I had to google it. 
Unfortunately, human beings aren't the only mammals to struggle with birth defects. One of the more serious problems that can affect canines is known as an "open fontanel," which occurs when the skull bones at the top of the head fail to close. The problem is often found in conjunction with hydrocephalus, which is a condition in which too much fluid is found within and around the brain, placing pressure on the brain and surrounding tissues. Often the head will appear dome-shaped, and the open fontanel is noticeable as a "soft spot" on the top of the dog's head. The fluid-filled spaces within the brain, known as ventricles, also become swollen. The increased pressure damages or prevents the development of brain tissue.

The good news is that not all open fontanels are connected with hydrocephalus. In many young dogs the skull bones are not fused at birth, but instead will close slowly over a three- to six-month period. Occasionally these bones fail to close, but the dog is still healthy. In these cases, however, the dog's owners need to be very careful, since any injury or bumps to the animal's head could cause significant brain damage, as well as conditions like epilepsy.

In many cases, though, an open fontanel is a symptom of hydrocephalus, commonly known as "water on the brain." The latter can appear as a congenital birth defect or can result from head injuries and trauma. In the congenital variety, the dog's body simply forms too much fluid, which is unable to drain.

Dogs with open fontanels and hydrocephalus often are blind, have seizures, a misshapen head and/or an unusual walk. Most also have brain damage that impairs their intelligence and leaves them permanently restless, yet with a limited ability to learn. Cases are usually diagnosed before the puppy is four months old, and the outlook for these animals is grim.

Surgery by a veterinary neurologist occasionally can drain the excess fluid and provide some relief. Fluid-reducing medications like prednisone and Lasix also may help. Treatment for hydrocephalus is expensive and very often unsuccessful; for this reason many pet owners opt to have the animal put down or else left untreated. Even with the best of care, most dogs with hydrocephalus do not live beyond two years. Whatever treatment is or isn't prescribed, dogs with this condition should not be bred.

Open fontanels and hydrocephalus can occur in any dog, but are most prevalent in the toy breeds, including Chihuahuas, Maltese, Pomeranians and Yorkshire Terriers.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone have personal experience????


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have experience with the open fontanel.... I hope someone does and can offer support.

However -- the baby teeth -- Grace didn't start losing her teeth until 5-6 months. Some are just later than others. Pickles is still young.

I hope her fontanel closes... I guess my question is if it closes now? or later?

I remember our vet checking it at 1 year.... but she may have sooner, as well.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pat's Ava has an open fontanelle and lives a happy life . I would have the vet monitor it and it may close with growth. If the fontanelle is getting larger or the head circumference is disproportionately larger with time, I'd be worried about hydrocephalus or other brain anomalies. I would also let the breeder know to keep record of potential health Issues in his/her litters. I'm sorry you have to deal with this- it's difficult when we have to worry about unforeseen potential health issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> I had to google it.
> Unfortunately, human beings aren't the only mammals to struggle with birth defects. One of the more serious problems that can affect canines is known as an "open fontanel," which occurs when the skull bones at the top of the head fail to close. The problem is often found in conjunction with hydrocephalus, which is a condition in which too much fluid is found within and around the brain, placing pressure on the brain and surrounding tissues. Often the head will appear dome-shaped, and the open fontanel is noticeable as a "soft spot" on the top of the dog's head. The fluid-filled spaces within the brain, known as ventricles, also become swollen. The increased pressure damages or prevents the development of brain tissue.
> 
> The good news is that not all open fontanels are connected with hydrocephalus. In many young dogs the skull bones are not fused at birth, but instead will close slowly over a three- to six-month period. Occasionally these bones fail to close, but the dog is still healthy. In these cases, however, the dog's owners need to be very careful, since any injury or bumps to the animal's head could cause significant brain damage, as well as conditions like epilepsy.
> ...


Can you credit your source? I assume you are not a medical expert and this information was taken from something you found while Googling.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had open fontanels in Chihuahuas when I was growing up and we never had problems. Just had to be extra careful of not hitting her head.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Since she was 4 months on the 8th I am still hoping it will close!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Gee* Another thing I Have never heard of. This One Is Way to deep for me. Never knew the many medical issues that can and do occur in Maltese.*

*So Sorry and Will Pray for your Little One.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, I just touched Ava's forhead just to make sure...and it's still there. Never been a problem in any way though.

She is now 4 years old....I can feel a round opening under my finger tip, but it's not large enough to push anything through it....well maybe a pencil or something, but I don't see that happening in her lifetime.

I think I may have worried for say...maybe the first 10 minutes of having her. :innocent:


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!



The A Team said:


> Yep, I just touched Ava's forhead just to make sure...and it's still there. Never been a problem in any way though.
> 
> She is now 4 years old....I can feel a round opening under my finger tip, but it's not large enough to push anything through it....well maybe a pencil or something, but I don't see that happening in her lifetime.
> 
> I think I may have worried for say...maybe the first 10 minutes of having her. :innocent:


----------

